# So it begins



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Day one Oct. 22. 2006. I managed to get this monstrocity to my place with after bribes and a case of beers. 270 gallons of acrylic water holding spectical and she weighs every bit of it, too. First it was found to be too large to fit through the front door (by just this much) about an inch with the removal of the door. So, around the back and over the fence. I managed to find one of the better neighbors to give me a hand.







So it will sit there while I have a stand made for it. As you can see I used a 12 inch ruler and a can of Pabst Blue Ribbon for scale :lol: :thumb: . All the seams look "wet" but did have some pits and salt crystal looking thing in the seam, also, a little bit of surface "Crazing".

I must say I really like the odd shape
















Not too much to say other than I can't reach the bottom of the tank (it's 36" Deep, two main viewing glass is 48" and the minor panes are 24" by no means small  ) so I'll have to rig a way to place rocks and such. Speaking of bottom this tank has two holes drilled in to it. I was toying with an idea of plumbing two bulk heads and a Ball Valve or quick water changes. I'll place Under Gravel Filter Plates over the bulk heads so the crushed aragonite will remain in the tank. I think it'll be cool just hooking up couple of hoses and evacuate all the collected poop in one shot :thumb: . I think UGF Plates user could benifit through this addition to their tank :thumb: .

Soreness is setting in, medication is getting warm. But before I go. Things to come, a step by step with a modded up Water Jet from the sump (maybe two water pumps on timers  ). A custom built stand and canopy (since this isn't exactly off the shelf), lighhting rig full LED (like my 125? ) Power Compacts with LED accents (we'll discuss this, eh?)?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

sweet looking tank, I like the shape also. It would make a good african tank.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sweetness, I assume because you mentioned water jets on timers that you'll go saltwater with it or am I wrong.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

BV77 said:


> sweet looking tank, I like the shape also. It would make a good african tank.


*It's going to be a large tank housing small Tanganyikans like Neolamprologus Brichardi, Helianthus and new additions like Leleupi and Julidochromis (something). Basically transfering most of the fish out of the 125. *



HybridS130 said:


> Sweetness, I assume because you mentioned water jets on timers that you'll go saltwater with it or am I wrong.


*Just Tanganyikans. I want to kick up additional flow during the day so they can play in the currents. Might keep them less from murdering and it'll move the gunk before it settles. Not that this will be a problem since I'll be adding Ball valves to do quick water changes from the bottom of the tank. Turn the valve and all the collection undter the UGF Plates will be drained out quicker than a pony keg at an AA meeting. Then just re-fill the tank and I'm done syphoning the substraight.*

Day Two. Sore:sad: . At least my back doesn't hurt too bad (I though it would be much worse). Not much will be done other than mapping out some PVC for the "Return/Water Jets". Gots to take it easy since I ain't young as I was once before . Need to measure out the holes for the bulk heads, too. Well, I better see if the tank trapped any "wild" animals who was too curious for their own good (I hope there isn't a skunk in there :sad: ).


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Gonna be a killer tank, can't wait to see it set up.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Day 3. Just got some PVC fittings and been toying with the design of the water jets. I have to take in to consideration I'll have a very deep layer of substraight 5 to 6 inches. So, I'll have to extend the jet tubes to stick above the layer of crushed aragonite. I also decided to put a end cap on the jets instead of heating then pinching the end. I'll either cut a slot or slots or drill holes on to the sides or have the holes angled so I can aim them. This way I won't get too much aragonite getting sucked in when the power is cut for feedings and maintanance.

I'm using 1" fittings so multiples of the hole(s) or slot(s) would fit on one end cap. I think on some of the end cap I'll drill lots of holes so the water will flow out in more gentle like and not something that will cut rock. I think by drilling and cutting slots I'll have greater over all control. 

I'll have some pics when I get closer to the final thoughts of the design.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Day seven Oct. 29, 2006 I managed to get most of the fittings (still waiting for a 90 degree tripod looking fitting) picked up 10 feet of PVC pipe (little more than I need but it was less than 4 bucks :lol: ). Most of the mental and paper mock up has been done for the lay out of the pipes. Even have a small change to incorporate a second water pump to run the jets (300/500 GPH pump) this one on timer. The main one will be in the 1200 GPH range since the PVC are 1" not that makes much difference since I'll adjust the jet holes or slots accordingly. Looks like I'll be doing this Tomorrow since I ain't got no place to be and no cash to get there with  . 

*Mental flash I may need to get a few 45 degree elbows for the water jets so I can angle it and aim it better.

I know they have "Black" PVC pipes and fittings but I haven't been able to locate them (Not ABS) since it's a little "eye" catching to see a white pipe going down the front of a black back ground. I may paint it but I'm not 100% on this one I may just camouflage it by gluing plastic plants to it (or I'll look for black epoxy and coat it  ). 

I did managed to win a sump on ebay and the funny part is it's going to cost me about a third of the cost of the 270 and it's barely 30 gallons  . At least now I know the stand will be 24" tall so the opening will be at least 16 inches so I won't have the same issue trying to get my tank in through the front door :lol: . And I may be able to get away with one side with a door to keep the integrity of the stand stronger unless it makes no difference then two sides with doors. 

Well, tomorrow comes early and the pics will follow.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay, the rough out on the Jets are done. It began today after work I forgot to take a exit and soon as I did I remembered I forgot. It was going to be one of those days  . So, a few miles to another exit so I can flip a "U" and went to OSH. Got there and the part I went in there specifically was not there. It's the corner thripple slip fitting (MODDED OUT PIC HERE OF FITTING) so I just grabbed a few 45 degree elbo and that was that since there was no one to help a brotha out :roll: . So got back to my town of residence and stopped over at Ace and see if they had any since they had some odd fitting that OSH didn't carry before. Nope, but they did have couple of fittings I could "Mod" out to do my bidding.









Got home about 9:30-ish A.M. and it was on like Donkey Kong. Broke out the Craftman knock off of the Roto Zip and took out the threads to widen up the fitting for more water flow. Then took out a bit about 10mm off the slip fitting so the tapering would be less and widen out the fitting to make the elbow fit.







Got it to the right size and PVC glued it. 

With that done rest of the fitting went smoothly. Had to recalculate on the fly







since I didn't feel that when the holes and the slots are made it may not be powerful enough on the other side of the tank (I was going for the big "W" but ended up with a big "Z"







). I also made it so that the nozzle are able to rotate 360 degrees even though it'll be fine doing 180. (All of the nozzles will be articultating to an extent).

















Haven't made the holes or the slots since I don't have the water pump to test the flow and the jet stream. Since I used 1" PVC pipes I think the flow will be softer than if it were in smaller pipe. Besides I got hungry (figuring I was at it 'till 3:00 P.M.) cutting all those 2" PVC so all the fittings would fit nice and tight. I went through nearly 10 feet of the PVC just on that and I'm glad I got 20 feet now even though I'll have left overs. Besides it's Beer 'O Clock  .


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

So, payday's a coming on Monday and it just so happens I'll be off in the A.M. (get paid and split  ). I think I'll call around for the stand and canopy for the yon mighty "heavy" beast for their guess-stamates (as in prices for their job). As long as it's about the same price I paid for the tank and sump it'll be cool (after all wood's not so cheap these days). I thought about steel and powder coating but I think the sump/overflow noise would just echo and reverb. At least with wood it may muffle the noise some. Just as long as the stand can hold 1.5 tons (at least) I'll be in the clear :shock: . 

I'll keep yous in the know about the "OUT RAGEOUS :shock: " quotes I'll be getting for the stand/canopy project.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

your fish will be happy, thats all i can say!


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Small gain . Since, all the folks I called never called back I had to look other place. This is a task in it's self. I managed to have a craftsman make an appointment to do some measurements and negotiate a price on the undertaking . It's seems all the wood workers are busy doing the home improvement gig so they're backed up (had another person saying booked up for two months or so ). 

At least I'll have a slight maybe on Saturday to see if I can have the stand in the near future. I wonder if this was another reason why the dude sold me the tank (couldn't find someone to build the stand ?). 

More good news. The joint I'm in the people are talking about of fumagating for Termites (again). This was done about 5 years back and since they went with the cheap fix it didn't stick. More of a show I recon tent the joint up and hang a sign and nothing (take the money and run I think) at most a few cans of "Bugs B Gone". I get to look forward in moving everyone out again (me doing the Noah gig with buckets). Also with this new news it will seems that the tank will be moved about since it'll take an all out effort to capture all the little critters. So, the tanks will be set up in the manner of the "BIG MOVE" (all the tanks moving). 

That's another reason why when I build a house it'll be out of concrete and steel. A few stratigically located rocks of hugeness so "the Man" can't use their battering ram on their rides to force an entery. They'll need to use a big "DYNOMITE" to gain that access (doing my best Jimmy Walker). If I wasn't moving I would've built a stand out of Cement. 

I may do that at the future "Casa De Sty". Pour a nice slab of cement which could be a couch or a large fish tank stand. Either slap some cushions on or a custom tank which will fit through the front door (I'll make sure it's a double door ). So couple more days to find out if the man has good news


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

So, I got the quote from one of the people for the stand and canopy makers for $1400:chair: . So, it looks like I'll be making my own. Which means I'll need to buy me some tools. This'll be interesting since I'll need a circular saw (for sure). So, look forward to the step by step on this, too .


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Even with the cost of some very nice brand new tools and materials cost, you should come out way less than half of that $1400 estimate if you know what you are doing.

This looks like an awesome project and I am looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------

